# Red buckling now + waiting next



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Just finished drying off a red buckling. Almost solid red only one small patch of white. He came out feet first .


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad the birth went fine.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

2 nd Red buckling is out now Pictures of all the kids from the past 2 days will be up tomorrow


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

3rd one is out. A red doeling!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

:kidblue::kidblue::kidred: going to get them all finished up for the night


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome!! Love the reds!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats x3!! Send some red baby vibes my way please.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congratz!! Glad to hear the births are going well for you!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen. you owe us pics my friend.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats....and yes, pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

So cute!!!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats, I love your bathroom decorations by the way :laugh:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww they are adorable..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey...they make goat rugs?!  How cute they all are!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrat, they are so cute. Agree, nice bathroom decorations.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! Congrats!! Do you just keep them in the house at night because it's cold? That picture of them inside is just tooo cute!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww they are adorable! Congrats!! Do you just keep them in the house at night because it's cold? That picture of them inside is just tooo cute!


I brought them all in the evening the 3 reds were born because it was pouring rain and sleeting. The high wind was driving the rain under the roof into the kidding pens. I covered the sides of the kidding better and they are all outside now. Plus I wanted to check them all out


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing! So fun to see them all!


----------

